# dish size?



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I am currently using a 85cm geosatpro dish on a geosatpro HH motor. G10 retrojams and 11720 mux, AMC3 PBS mux and HD channels, all are right at the breakup point (about 28-40 quality). Any rain at all and they are gone. I have a 90cm stationary dish, and get about 45-55 with it on the same sats/channels, but its solid, unless its raining.
The geosatpro 1.2m dish (120cm across) claims 3db more gain, and is the largest dish my motor is rated for. Will adding 35cm dish size possibly increase the signal enough to use during rain? Seems just the extra 5cm of the stationary dish helps quite a bit, and I really can't afford a prime focus dish, new motor, and all that. They want $225 delivered for the 120cm ($85 is shipping, $10 is a post adapter for the motor)... Any ideas? Anyone else using a 1.2m dish?


----------



## southofi-10 (Apr 6, 2008)

Got me lost with the centimeters,LOL 
I use a 30 & 33" dishes.No motor (yet)..Do those work good? 
Anyway-I get 70+ and some 90+ on G10 with my stationary dishes. 
Maybe try changing your lnb to a .3 noise figure.They are the strongest out there.Sold by many.Check e-b 
Good luck


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

Davenlr said:


> I am currently using a 85cm geosatpro dish on a geosatpro HH motor. G10 retrojams and 11720 mux, AMC3 PBS mux and HD channels, all are right at the breakup point (about 28-40 quality).


are these numbers on the 9200 you have?

If so, then there is an aiming issue. I use a 30" dish and with the 9200 get
11720...around 55-58
Retrojams (12113)....85-88
11800 (main Equity TP0...88 or so

AMC3 PBS is around 45-50 and Montana PBS fluxuates greatly between 45 and 75


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

These are the readings this morning on the stations you listed plus some others... Pansat 9200
33" Dish - G10 - .3 db geosat lnb - hh motor:
Retrojams : 71/38
11720 : 78/10 no lock
11820 : 80/ 55
12104 : 72 / 55
-G25-
AlJazeera 12000h - 80 / 55
-AMC4-
KUIL 11708v - 76 / 93
-SBS6-
Ohio News Net 11739h - 75 / 57

36" Dish - AMC3 - .3 Saudoun LNB
PBS Montana - 71 / 66
PBS 12180 - 76 / 65
PBSHD 12140 - 76 / 55

18" Dish - .3 Sadoun LNB
White Springs TV - 74 / 31

10' C Band - 25K LNB
Cariibbean MUX - 66 / 58

I'm thinking I might have a tree issue with G10. Ill check that. The other numbers seem right or low? I notice several stations change power up and down rather liberally, especially Equity.


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

the rest seem about right. ONN looks a little low but that signal can fluxuate greatly


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

12104 I get 93-99 on


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Southofi-10: Yea, the HH motor works great. I have it set to USRALS mode, where you enter your latitude/longitude and the sky location of the sat, and it calculates where it should be and goes there. Works perfect. 

So, what would adding 3 db gain with a bigger dish do for my 55 average quality reading? Any ideas? Hate to spend $225 and have it go up 2 points


----------



## simulated (Jun 6, 2006)

http://svartifoss2.fcc.gov/servlet/ib.page.FetchAppPDF?attachment_key=631293

Worth a wait to see if 123w signal improves. I understand you're concerned with more than this one slot, but perhaps it's worth waiting, and saving a few bucks.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Got real windy today, and retrojams was bouncing from ok to unlocked, the tree is three houses down . Decided to try getting G10 with my 24" dish with .3 lnb that I was using for White Springs. I can't believe this, but these are my signals...better than I was getting with my stationary 36" dish???
11720 - 79/43
12114 - 74 / 53
12104 - 75 / 88
11800 - 80 / 65

Thanks for everyones signal observations. At least I have all the main players locked in now, and can save $225. Never thought a 24" dish would get G10...


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

did you try the LNB from the 24" dish on the 36" dish?

Is the 36" dish dented? Something sounds odd


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm confusing myself. Yes, only the motorized dish is using a different lnb (.3 geosat) where everything else is using .3 sadouns. The readings from G10 on the 36" dish were from the old .4 lnb tho, so that's probably the reason. Haven't tried G10 on the 36" dish since I replaced the lnb with a .3. I think either equity is lowering uplink power or G10r is going south, cause this morning 11720 was again breaking up, but the rest are exactly the same as yesterday. Retrojams is my main channel, so I'm not to worried about the 11720 group. Ill see what happens when they slide G17 over to replace G10r.


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

G17 is replacing G11 I thought
G18 is replacing G10r


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Might be. The STA linked above and dated March 08 requests permission to drift G17 to and Operate at 122.9 W.L. Might just be temporary, I don't keep up with all that.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Update: Got the $50 1M dish offered on the 3ABN website (50.00 , shipping included). Mounted it next to my 24" dish on the side of the house and slapped my old .4 lnbf on it. G10 ranged from 72% on 11720 to 99% on KTWO-ABC. Retrojams was 88%. 
This dish is actually 33" by 39", so not a full 36" across like my AMC3 stationary ground mount, but for $50 delivered, can't beat it.
Gonna use the 24"er for my spare fortec receiver in the bedroom.


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

sweet


----------

